# Bonnie's pink sweater from Crystal!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just love Pampered Pet! Crystal special ordered this sweater in pink. You may recall a rather handsome Jett modeling this style.:wub:

Crystal - it fits perfectly and we love it! Thank you again.
xoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OK everybody all together now "AWWWWWWWWW!!!" Bonnie looks so cute and snuggly in that sweet sweater. It looks so comfortable too.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it! That is so sweet. I love the picture of you two! What a little princess.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWW is right. Linda - Bonnie looks so super sweet in that sweater. :wub::wub: I just love it. And you can wear your pink boots with her in the sweater.:thumbsup: I love Crystal's store so much. Always the perfect items.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So sweet. I want to kiss dear Bonnie..........:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:Virtual kissies will have to do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bonnie looks beautiful!

Bailey got a package from Crystal today, too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a darling pink sweater  Bonnie looks ready to run into the fall season !!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful Bonnie :wub: I am in love with that gorgeous baby pink sweater. Looks so comfy and pretty!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Linda.....Bonnie looks so cute in that beautfiul pink sweater & she looks like she knows it!

Love the picture of you both.....you look so happy and in love with your Bonnie. That's what these little fluffs do to us!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Johita said:


> OK everybody all together now "AWWWWWWWWW!!!" Bonnie looks so cute and snuggly in that sweet sweater. It looks so comfortable too.


Thanks, Edith! It seems to be comfortable, I mean, she hasn't tried to take it off yet, lol!


RudyRoo said:


> I love it! That is so sweet. I love the picture of you two! What a little princess.


 Leigh, she certainly is my little princess!


Snowbody said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW is right. Linda - Bonnie looks so super sweet in that sweater. :wub::wub: I just love it. And you can wear your pink boots with her in the sweater.:thumbsup: I love Crystal's store so much. Always the perfect items.


LOL, Sue - that's right! The pink boots would complement the sweater perfectly! 


Sylie said:


> So sweet. I want to kiss dear Bonnie..........:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:Virtual kissies will have to do.


Thanks, Sylvia! Kisses back to you!


Ladysmom said:


> Bonnie looks beautiful!
> 
> Bailey got a package from Crystal today, too!


Thanks, Marj. Now what did Bailey get? We'll be waiting for those pictures.:wub:


Cosy said:


> That's a darling pink sweater  Bonnie looks ready to run into the fall season !!!


She may get a test run on Sunday, Brit. We're going downtown and the forecast is for cool weather.


poochie2 said:


> Beautiful Bonnie :wub: I am in love with that gorgeous baby pink sweater. Looks so comfy and pretty!


Thanks - it's very well made, I would wholeheartedly recommend it, as well as just about anything in Crystal's store!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey there Bonnie girl, you look toooo cute in your new pink sweater! Isn't Auntie Crystal's store the best!?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Linda.....Bonnie looks so cute in that beautfiul pink sweater & she looks like she knows it!
> 
> Love the picture of you both.....you look so happy and in love with your Bonnie. That's what these little fluffs do to us!


Thanks, Claire! I think she looks pretty cute in it, too.

Yes, I am hopelessly in love with my Bonnie girl.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hey there Bonnie girl, you look toooo cute in your new pink sweater! Isn't Auntie Crystal's store the best!?


Thanks, Niida! I agree, I love Crystal's store and would love one day to see it in person.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh it looks so adorable on sweetie Bonnie :wub: I think that now, the girl is all set for Winter  :wub:

Loved these pictures, especially that last one ^_^

Kat


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

America's next top model. Both of you!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

The pink jumper is fab!!! It looks really snugly on. I looked at the blue one for JoJo for the cold winter ahead here in England. Didn't buy it but maybe I should :thumbsup: x x


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Both you girls look amazing:wub::wub: BONNIE IN HER NEW PINK SWEATER AND YOU WITH THE BIGGEST SMILE


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooh that is just a cute little jumper. Bonnie looks ever so adorable in it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That little pink cable knit sweater on Bonnie is sooooooo adorable!!! I just love it. She looks so adorable and cuddly in it. She got it just in time for very nippy weather. It is 36 degrees this morning in NC........brrrrrrr!!!! You tell her for me to swish that little tail when she walks down the street.....so pretty in pink!!!!:smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Bonnie lives over the ocean,
My Bonnie lives over the sea,
My Bonnie she wears a pink sweater,
She is as lovely as is she! :wub:
Kitzel is looking for this icon: (you know, the wolf kind!)


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, she is adorable in her new pink sweater! I love it!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bonnie looks absolutely adorable in her new sweater!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Watch out Pretty girl in pink awwwwwwwwww :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: she looks adorable !!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

BeautyBoy said:


> The pink jumper is fab!!! It looks really snugly on. I looked at the blue one for JoJo for the cold winter ahead here in England. Didn't buy it but maybe I should :thumbsup: x x


Thanks, Brenda! I would definitely recommend this sweater, it's very warm and so well made.


kathym said:


> Both you girls look amazing:wub::wub: BONNIE IN HER NEW PINK SWEATER AND YOU WITH THE BIGGEST SMILE


 Thanks, Kathy! You know I'm always smiling when Bonnie and I cuddle!:smootch:


Kara said:


> Oooh that is just a cute little jumper. Bonnie looks ever so adorable in it.


 Thanks, Kara! I think she really likes it!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> That little pink cable knit sweater on Bonnie is sooooooo adorable!!! I just love it. She looks so adorable and cuddly in it. She got it just in time for very nippy weather. It is 36 degrees this morning in NC........brrrrrrr!!!! You tell her for me to swish that little tail when she walks down the street.....so pretty in pink!!!!:smootch:


Wow, Dianne - it's not even that cold here yet! It's funny, Bonnie really DOES swish her tail when she walks, LOL! 


Katkoota said:


> Oh it looks so adorable on sweetie Bonnie :wub: I think that now, the girl is all set for Winter  :wub:
> 
> Loved these pictures, especially that last one ^_^
> 
> Kat


 Thanks, sweet Kat! Yes, she is all set for winter. Warning to Crystal - don't show me any more winter clothes, lol!:w00t:


KAG said:


> America's next top model. Both of you!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoox


Aww, thanks, Kat! But, for me, that ship has sailed...:HistericalSmiley:



edelweiss said:


> My Bonnie lives over the ocean,
> My Bonnie lives over the sea,
> My Bonnie she wears a pink sweater,
> She is as lovely as is she! :wub:
> Kitzel is looking for this icon: (you know, the wolf kind!)


Sandi, I sing that song to Bonnie all the time. In fact, it was one of the reasons I named her Bonnie! Tell Kitzi that she is waiting for him.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MoonDog said:


> Awww, she is adorable in her new pink sweater! I love it!


Thanks, Robin! 


donnad said:


> Bonnie looks absolutely adorable in her new sweater!


 Thanks, Donna!


romeo&juliet said:


> Watch out Pretty girl in pink awwwwwwwwww :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: she looks adorable !!!!!!!


 Thanks, Ursula. Be glad you live in Florida and don't need thick sweaters! But if you do, I know the perfect shop...:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is afraid now that Mercedes will hear! Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I remember Jett modeling it in a dark color and that you asked if Crystal could get it in pink. 

I LOVE it in pink. Perfect color -- not too pale and not too bright -- just a perfect color.

And doesn't Bonnie look precious wearing it. I can't believe that little girl is 10. She still looks like a puppy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the sweater and the models, too. :wub: I need a sweater for Sprite, and I love this one... the color is perfect... so I may be emailing Crystal soon myself... hope you won't mind having a copycat...lol. Great picture, thanks for sharing!

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzel is afraid now that Mercedes will hear! Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Our lips are sealed! Bonnie is not above a little clandestine rendezvous!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- I remember Jett modeling it in a dark color and that you asked if Crystal could get it in pink.
> 
> I LOVE it in pink. Perfect color -- not too pale and not too bright -- just a perfect color.
> 
> And doesn't Bonnie look precious wearing it. I can't believe that little girl is 10. She still looks like a puppy.


You're right, Lynn - it IS the perfect pink. I was a little afraid that it would be a hot pink, which I'm not crazy about, and it's exactly what I wanted.

Thanks, I can't believe she's 10, either! (Heck, I can't believe I'm 50, lol:HistericalSmiley.


harrysmom said:


> I love the sweater and the models, too. :wub: I need a sweater for Sprite, and I love this one... the color is perfect... so I may be emailing Crystal soon myself... hope you won't mind having a copycat...lol. Great picture, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Hugs.
> Debbie


GET IT, Debbie! It's so nice and warm. Perfect for our winters! 

But, if you do get it, we have to have modeling pictures of precious Sprite!:aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

KAG said:


> America's next top model. Both of you!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoox


Thanks, Kat? :smilie_tischkante: Sorry, sweet friend! I know your name, lol! Caught up in the moment, I guess.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the pictures!!! The sweater looks so warm - I wonder if I could get one in my size?!?!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I just love Pampered Pet! Crystal special ordered this sweater in pink. You may recall a rather handsome Jett modeling this style.:wub:
> 
> Crystal - it fits perfectly and we love it! Thank you again.
> 
> xoxo


 
Oh how darlng :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I love the pictures!!! The sweater looks so warm - *I wonder if I could get one in my size?!?!*


I know, Erin! I was thinking the same thing! It's nice and toasty warm.


allheart said:


> Oh how darlng :wub:


Thanks, Christine!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that's is the cutest sweater, love it!!:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

mfa said:


> that's is the cutest sweater, love it!!:wub:


Thanks, it's just as cute in person!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww! There's my precious angel, Bonnie! She's beautiful in her sweater, Linda! Love her!:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

gibbert said:


> Awww! There's my precious angel, Bonnie! She's beautiful in her sweater, Linda! Love her!:wub:


And there's MY precious angel, Heidi! :wub: Thanks, girlfriend.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh geeze I've been so busy lately I've not had time to check the Picture Section here on SM. Once in here I tend to hang out much longer then I should. Someone told me they wanted a sweater like Bonnie was wearing in the pic on SM so I had to come look! 

Bonnie Marie you look so darling in your new sweater. I have to say I think it's you that makes the sweater looks so beautiful. So happy you like it sweetie. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh geeze I've been so busy lately I've not had time to check the Picture Section here on SM. Once in here I tend to hang out much longer then I should. Someone told me they wanted a sweater like Bonnie was wearing in the pic on SM so I had to come look!
> 
> Bonnie Marie you look so darling in your new sweater. I have to say I think it's you that makes the sweater looks so beautiful. So happy you like it sweetie. :wub:


Thanks, Crystal - I just love it, and so does Bonnie! Your store is the best.:chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks, Crystal - I just love it, and so does Bonnie! Your store is the best.:chili:


It was me who told Crystal I wanted Bonnie's sweater...lol. It got very chilly here this past weekend and Sprite was very cold while we were outside shopping in Red Bank. There are a few dog boutiques there, but none had any nice sweaters... one had no sweaters at all. :blink: So I got her a sweater that was on clearance in one of the stores. It was purple and black check... and someone said: "Awww... how old is *he*?"... :smilie_tischkante: So that sweater will be Harry's and she'll get her pink one. Thanks again for posting the picture, Linda... that sweater was just what I was looking for!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a really nice sweater! Bonnie is the luckiest Girl!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG Linda Bonnie looks simply delicious in that sweater from Crystal's store. I love it! And that's a great picture of you and Bonnie too. :thumbsup:




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I just love Pampered Pet! Crystal special ordered this sweater in pink. You may recall a rather handsome Jett modeling this style.:wub:
> 
> Crystal - it fits perfectly and we love it! Thank you again.
> xoxo


----------

